# Army urinates on protestors



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Taken from Egypt Daily direct link here, the photo however does not appear in the news story which seems to have gone but the photo is still there? http://www.egyptdailynews.com/My Webs/dec11ednpics/473668376[1].jpg


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

He obviously thought they were on fire !!


----------

